
Show HN: Send emails via the 5 most popular email API services - total_plus
https://turbovar.com/turbovar/emailbroker.jsp
======
lecarore
AFAIK, Show HN posts are supposed to be something the HN crowd can interact
with. I think the only meaningful interaction on your website is the order
form. The service is interesting but i'm not sure that this is the right place
to post it.

~~~
total_plus
Thanks for pointing out. I was not aware of that guideline.

